

Learn how to recognizes faces, license plates in images - zionsrogue
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1186001332/1226169979?token=edfe2e40

======
dang
Please read the Show HN rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

